# Raymarine ?????



## slipsinker (Apr 28, 2009)

Bought a new boat with Raymarine E120 screens and seatalk. Has anyone had trouble with sounder working sometimes and then not marking bottom at all... Last trip out it worked fine and then today didn't work at all. I have never been a fan of Raymarine and this is VERY aggravating. Is there some kind of periodic upgrade???? I appreciate the response...


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

I have a similar problem with my E7D. I'm using the P58 Tri-ducer ( transducer). What are you using?


John


----------



## slipsinker (Apr 28, 2009)

Aquaholic, I can't remember the #s on the transducer but it is a thru hull that is flat on the bottom side and shaped likea round puck on the inside of the hull...


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

I have C-120. Sometimes it won't display depth at speed, but comes back at idle. sometimes it picks up the thermocline, not the bottom. If you have a transom mount and ride a little bow heavy at idle, it will check out on you if you get turbulence around the transducer. Because it's digital, if it can't make sense of the signal, it won't tell you anything. Double check your connections to the black box, take them loose a turn or two, then tighten back. Even a little loose connection will confuse it. Otherwise, I love mine.


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

What transducer are you actually using, and what transducer have you told the E120 to look for a signal from.

In the past five years I have had this happen to me twice. First time I had switched from a transom mounted to a shoot thru the hull transducer. After I changed the setting for the DMS 300 to recognize the correct setup everything was fine.

The second time my transducer box had leaked fluid and my screen would sometime work and sometimes not depending on the angle of the hull. 

Hope this helps. BBob


----------



## bluey (Sep 5, 2009)

you are probably low on fluid. Mind did the same thing and I filled it with anti-freeze, and no problems since. They say (after I did mine) that you should use baby oil in case it leaks out then its earth friendly.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Never a problem with E120 and E80 and their 1kw thru hull transducer. It's mounted flush with the keel.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> did the same thing and I filled it with anti-freeze, and no problems since. They say (after I did mine) that you should use baby oil in case it leaks out then its earth friendly.


Actually you have that backwards. The Old school way was to use Mineral Oil Then years later and now they say use the antifreeze.


----------

